# Ms monika



## catfish (20. Februar 2005)

19.2.05 die Scxxxxe nahm ihren Lauf.
16.00 Uhr ein Blick beim DWD und die geplante Angelfahrt mit der Forelle am 24.2.05 rückt in weite Ferne.Anruf auf dem Schiff,aber viel Vertrauen hatte
Käpten Bernhard wohl auch nicht mehr in den Februar.Wollten dann am 20.2.05,ging aber nicht das Schiff ist Ausgebucht.Alternative HEILIGENHAFEN.
Ein Anruf bei der Monika und 3Plätze waren uns sicher.
20.2.05 Morgens 3.30 das Fischingmobile ist gepackt,Reise Reise.
5.20 Ankunft Heiligenhafen,vorsichtieges Schleichen auf den spiegelglatten
Stegen in Richtung Monika.GEIL das Schiff ist noch leer,keine Ruten an der
Reling.Zurück zum Auto und die Ruten holen.DANN KAM DER KÄPTEN uns entgegen.Was wollt ihr denn hier,DICKDORSCH angeln,heute bestimmt nicht.
WAARUUMM??????????
Wir haben nur 5 Anmeldungen, es ist besser ihr sucht euch einen anderen Kutter.Das einzige Schiff was richtig raus fährt ist die Einigkeit,die anderen
fahren nur durch die Brücke.
Wie???? Wind 2-3 laut DWD am Tag diesig UNTER DIE BRÜCKE?
Aber Käpten das mit den 5 Anmeldungen abzüglich unserer 3 wussten Sie doch
schon 1 Tag vorher.Einen enttäuschten Angler bekommt man so schnell nicht 
zurück. Die Lehrjahre auf der Christa haben wohl doch nicht so richtig  gefruchtet.So etwas gab es auf der Christa zu Heiligenhafener Zeiten nie.
Sorry,für diese Behandlung von mir nur leider  eine schlappe 5-


----------



## angeltreff (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Schöne Sch... seit Ihr wenigstens dann mit Thomas raus?


----------



## catfish (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Nein,haben dann direkt den Heimweg angetreten.
Werder nächstesmal lieber`n neuen Termien mit der Forelle machen.
Unter die Brücke ist nicht mein Ding.
gruss catfisch


----------



## Skorpion (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Der Tag war im Ar... #d 
Aber gut zu wissen, niemals mit Monica, höchsten mit der anderen - wie hiess die noch mal ach ja Lewinsky... :q


----------



## djoerni (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

falls euch sowas nochmal passiert fahrt bloß mit der MS Karoline!!!
Top Service, der Captain gibt sich Mühe da er Eigner ist und somit für seine Kunden selbst verantwortlich ist. Nicht wie die Angestellten Captains bei den anderen...


----------



## Derber-Darm (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

n kumpel war gestern mit der monika draussen. hab mit ihm telefoniert und er meinte das gestern alle kutter aus heiligenhafen bis auf die einigkeit sundbrücke gefahren sind, obwohl wohl auch gute bedingungen waren. er hat dann den kap gefragt warum er nicht auch raus fährt und der meint wohl wegen der drift. draußen wäre wohl 2,8.
heute ist er dann mit der einigkeit gefahren. der bootsmann meinte wohl das gestern garnicht viel drift war. aber heute sollen alle kutter aus heiligenhafen in richtung fehmarn belt gefahren sein (seeteufel ist wohl richtung hohwachter bucht gefahren).kumpel hatte wohl gestern nur 3 kleinere und heute hatte er wohl 6 dorsche und sein größter 10,6kg. also hat der kap von der monika wohl gedacht das heute wieder die meisten unter der sundbrücke durchfahren aber sind se wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Broesel (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Moinsen,
@Catfish,
ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen, wenn man früh aufsteht und sich über die Piste an die Ostsee quält und sich auf einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee freut, dieses dann allerdings nicht klappt.

Allerdings muß man die ganze Sache Angelegenheit auch mal von zwei Seiten betrachten.



> Aber Käpten das mit den 5 Anmeldungen abzüglich unserer 3 wussten Sie doch  schon 1 Tag vorher.



Das mit den Anmeldungen weiß man vorher...richtig. Allerdings meldet sich nur ein ganz geringer Teil vorher an. Ich selber eigentlich auch nicht. Ergo muß man erstmal abwarten, wieviele unangemeldete Angler nun tatsächlich an Bord erscheinen. 
Desweiteren...der Eigner jedes Schiffes hat Kosten, die garantiert nicht ganz unerheblich sind. Wenn dann nur eine Handvoll Menschen an Bord kommen, würde ich mir als Eigner es auch ein paar mal überlegen rauszufahren und ein sattes Minusgeschäft zu machen. Und ich habe es in Heiligenhafen schon schon einige Male erlebt, dass einzelne Angler auf andere Schiffe "umgeladen" wurden. Dass das diesmal nun die Monika war, ist natürlich Pech und wie gesagt, ich kann eure Enttäuschung verstehen. 

Desweiteren...es war garantiert nicht des Kaptains Absicht euch zu ärgern, denn jede ausgefallene Fahrt reißt ein Loch in sein Portemonaie, da die Kosten weiterlaufen.



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gut zu wissen, niemals mit Monica, höchsten mit der anderen -



Schade, dass du Aufgrund eines negativen Erlebnisses, Berichts etc. so pauschalisierst, denn Fakt ist, dass jeder mal einen schlechten Tag hat, irgend etwas quer läuft, oder wie auch immer. Ich glaube kaum, dass "die anderen" immer absolut Topp sind...mal überspitzt gesagt...


----------



## Skorpion (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Hi Broesel,

mein Posting war nicht Ernst gemeint, daß hat nur gerade so gepasst -mit "der anderen Monica-Lewinsky"  :g  
Nur von einem  Bericht lasse ich mich  nicht gleich negativ beeinflussen


----------



## smutje01 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Ich war ebenfalls Samstag unterwegs und habe auch nicht verstanden warum alle durch die Brücke fuhren. Laut Aussage des Kapitän (Hai4) nannte er ebenfalls eine zu starke Drift an Tonne5 und Feuerschiff. Angeblich 3 Meilen. Habe sofort meinen Kumpel auf der Südwind (Burgstaaken) angerufen und nachgefragt. Der war da oben und sagte die Drift wäre 0,8 Meilen  #q  und fragte sofort wo wir bleiben 

Manchmal verstehe ich die Heiligenhafener auch nicht, die versauen sich eine Menge.  |gr:


----------



## holzi70 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Hallo zusammen,
hier nur mal eine kleine Vermutung von mir.
Vielleicht fahren die anderen Kutter nur deshalb unter der Brücke durch, um den Mamas aus dem Weg zu gehen #c  #c .

Wie gesagt, ist nur eine Kleine Vermutung.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Hi,

ganz klar :  buhhhhh.

Ich finde nicht, daß man da etwas von mehreren Seiten betrachten muß.
Wenn der Kutter nicht fahren sollte -aus welchen Gründen auch immer- sollte der Kapitän/Reeder wenigstens absagen. Das erwarten er schließlich auch von den Anglern (s.a. Thema über MS Tanja...). Ein Anruf beim Reeder am Vortag erspart häufig Ärgernis seitens des ANglers. 
Wenn aber der Ausfall kurzfristig erfolgt, so könnte der Kapitän sich ja wenigstens nach einen Ersatzplatz beim "Kollegen" erkundigen... bißchen Service wäre doch schon ok, oder? Abgesehen von dem Loch im Geldbeutel der Angler, was Anfahrt usw. betrifft. 
Offensichtlich geht es in Heiligenhafen allen noch zu gut.

Fazit:  :v 

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## smutje01 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

@holzi70 
Hmmm, habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber gestern waren die fast alle an der Tonne5 und Feuerschiff. Und das Wetter war ein wenig schlechter als Samstag.


----------



## klee (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*

Also ich war auch das ganze wochende auf der südwind und haben samstag und gestern am Feuerschiff geangelt .Es war top wetter und samstag war 50 pf und gestern 43 pf die größten auf der südwind.


----------



## Hendrik (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS MONIKA was für eine Katastrophe*



			
				klee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war auch das ganze wochende auf der südwind und haben samstag und gestern am Feuerschiff geangelt .Es war top wetter und samstag war 50 pf und gestern 43 pf die größten auf der südwind.


@Klee - Was ist denn bitte das Feuerschiff  |kopfkrat - kläre bitte alle "Nicht-Wisser" auf  :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ms monika*

hallo grabe den thread mal wieder aus. wir wollen nächsten monat mit der ms monika los. war in letzter zeit einer damit unterwegs ?

mfg


----------



## Skizzza (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ms monika*

Vor 2 Monaten das letzte mal. 5 gute Dorsche zwischen 45-70 cm. Nächsten Monat fährt auch das Anglerboard seine Tour, falls du also nach dem 24. fährst, bekommst da noch einen Bericht. Allgemein empfehle ich immer die Monika, schönes Schiff, super Besatzung und ich bin noch nie als Schneider wiedergekommen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ms monika*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Vor 2 Monaten das letzte mal. 5 gute Dorsche zwischen 45-70 cm. Nächsten Monat fährt auch das Anglerboard seine Tour, falls du also nach dem 24. fährst, bekommst da noch einen Bericht. Allgemein empfehle ich immer die Monika, schönes Schiff, super Besatzung und ich bin noch nie als Schneider wiedergekommen.



ok super, wir düsen wohl am 10.11. mal gucken.:vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ms monika*

bald gehts los, jihaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

